# Car Boots in Mallorca



## palmanovadave (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi All- can anyone tell me if apart from the car boot near Pirates in Magaluf is theyre anymore on the island ? Seen markets advertised but not car boots !?!
Dave


----------

